# Abdominal hypertension-I'm trying



## Jarts (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm trying to determine the icd-9 for abdominal hypertension??


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 29, 2009)

*Htn*

Is this intra-abdominal hypertension? maybe associated with the pancreas? I think we need more info if you can give some please.


----------



## Jarts (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, pt had surgery - the pre-op dx was acute alcoholic pancreatitis  with liquefaction of the pancreas and abdominal hypertension. 

Post-operative dx listed on op note: Abdominal hypertension.

Julie


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 30, 2009)

*Htn*

We were told to use 577.1 for this ....see if that works.


----------



## Jarts (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks


----------

